# Boobs much?



## LalaCity (Mar 3, 2008)

I see a lot of rhapsodizing about bellies, thighs and asses....but I rarely see mention of the joys of a buxom bosom...

Just curious -- are FAs hardwired as a group to be less attentive to that region?

In other words, any "breast men" out there?

(Oh, and since this is the erotic weight gain board, do you enjoy the bodice-ripping adventures of weight gain when the extra lbs manifest themselves dramatically in the breasts and the cups floweth over, so to speak?)


----------



## curvluver (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm definitely a breast man (raises hand... yes sir, may I have some more???)

I don't think that FA's are hardwired to neglect certain areas (I know I'm not). My guess is it's just a preference (some people like bigger booty's, some bellies, thighs, and some breasts).


----------



## Jes (Mar 3, 2008)

lala, we did have a breast thread here a while back and I think it's probably still listed on the first few 'most recent' posts pages.


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 3, 2008)

Jes said:


> lala, we did have a breast thread here a while back and I think it's probably still listed on the first few 'most recent' posts pages.



Oh, sorry! Missed that one. Thanks.


----------



## Tad (Mar 3, 2008)

I don’t think it is that FA are uninterested in breasts, it is more that a lot of non-FA only seem to be interested in those and maybe the face, so they get a lot of attention in general in our society. With FA there are all sorts of body parts that are intriguing and alluring. So our attention tends to get divided around the body more than that of non-FA, I’d say. 

If you read through a fair number of the stories over in the library you will find (amongst other things) that a lot do talk about growing women overwhelming the cups of their under things, but that is usually just one of an array of growing body parts described. 

As a side note, I’d say that a fair general rule is that most guys love it when a woman likes any part of her body and thinks it is sexy, so I suspect that a BBW who likes her plump bosom and enjoys attention delivered that way would probably find that most FA she dated were more than happy to shower attention that way. But this is my guess based on talking to guys, you’d have to run your own experiment to be sure.


----------



## fat hiker (Mar 3, 2008)

edx said:


> I dont think it is that FA are uninterested in breasts, it is more that a lot of non-FA only seem to be interested in those and maybe the face, so they get a lot of attention in general in our society. With FA there are all sorts of body parts that are intriguing and alluring. So our attention tends to get divided around the body more than that of non-FA, Id say.
> 
> If you read through a fair number of the stories over in the library you will find (amongst other things) that a lot do talk about growing women overwhelming the cups of their under things, but that is usually just one of an array of growing body parts described.
> 
> As a side note, Id say that a fair general rule is that most guys love it when a woman likes any part of her body and thinks it is sexy, so I suspect that a BBW who likes her plump bosom and enjoys attention delivered that way would probably find that most FA she dated were more than happy to shower attention that way. But this is my guess based on talking to guys, youd have to run your own experiment to be sure.




And what an experiment it would be!

Just checking in as one of the 'boob' lovers....


----------



## LalaCity (Mar 3, 2008)

edx said:


> ...youd have to run your own experiment to be sure.



Mmmm...Thank you...I now have in my mind the image of a couple of serious-minded researchers in the lab, ripping off their white coats and glasses for the purpose of scientific inquiry...


----------



## curvluver (Mar 3, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Mmmm...Thank you...I now have in my mind the image of a couple of serious-minded researchers in the lab, ripping off their white coats and glasses for the purpose of scientific inquiry...




Man I'd love to be working in the lab to participate in that experiment... (I don't think I'd be good candidate for a member of the control group though....)


----------



## IrishBard (Mar 3, 2008)

I am a bit of a breast man, but i also like belly and butt, so i generally prefer the apple figure.


----------



## Gspoon (Mar 3, 2008)

I am more of an all over kinda guy

I like women to be big all over. So, I love a girl with big breasts, just as much as I love a girl with big arms, double chin, chubby cheeks, thighs, belly, butt, etc


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 3, 2008)

Breasts, belly, buttocks - the three B's of the BBW. So says my girlfriend anyhow.


----------



## imfree (Mar 3, 2008)

Boobs are great! Ample breasts are nice part of
a heavier woman's touchability/cuddlebility. I'll
even admit that my ample moobs love to
snuggle with boobs.


----------



## mediaboy (Mar 3, 2008)

If there's one thing I've never been accused of, it's not liking breasts.

I am a heterosexual male, it sort of goes without saying that if there are boobies I am going to be all them like chocolate fudge on banana split.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 3, 2008)

edx said:


> As a side note, Id say that a fair general rule is that most guys love it when a woman likes any part of her body and thinks it is sexy.



I'm very, very passionate about my incredibly sexy spleen. 

Well, you *did* say any part


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 3, 2008)

Like I said in the last thread, women's breasts are kewl.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 3, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm very, very passionate about my incredibly sexy spleen.
> 
> Well, you *did* say any part



And I am proud of my gorgeous, sexy liver. Wanna see?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> And I am proud of gorgeous, sexy liver. Wanna see?



Nah, I'm good.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 3, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Nah, I'm good.



Wasn't talking to you.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 3, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Wasn't talking to you.



Well, excuse em moi.


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 3, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Well, excuse em moi.



I'll think about it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 4, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Like I said in the last thread, women's breasts are kewl.



Yes indeed!


----------



## Shosh (Mar 4, 2008)

What do guys think re shape and firmness etc.? I tend to think they prefer firmer ones, no? Not too big, not saggy?
Give me a guy's perspective here.
Thanks


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 4, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> If there's one thing I've never been accused of, it's not liking breasts.



Ditto, here.
Anyone that really knows me and what I like will tell you that I am just as much of a 'breast guy' than I am a man who loves a big belly or a big butt or big thighs or anything else. Absolutely love and adore the breasts. They're incredibly feminine.

And as for your question, Susannah, I do not prefer firm breasts. To answer your question, a larger set of breasts and saggier breasts will always catch my attention sooner than a smaller set (or less saggier set, depending), when viewing it from a strictly sensual state. Round, saggy, wide, plump, etc. All the fat boobies are wonderful boobies. As are all boobies in general. 
I am sure those qualities are found more in a "Fat Admirer" than a non-"Fat Admirer". Most of the men I know do not like sagging breasts, or too large of breasts. They prefer more firm breasts. The men I speak of are not "Fat Admirers". So it's arguable a "Fat Admirers" trait / quality.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 4, 2008)

Susannah said:


> What do guys think re shape and firmness etc.? I tend to think they prefer firmer ones, no? Not too big, not saggy?
> Give me a guy's perspective here.
> Thanks



It's relative, but I'm personally ok with any variation in regards to those criteria. I prefer a certain shape though. Usually big (Again relative), and somewhere between "Firm" and "Not firm." lol


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 4, 2008)

i like booty, breast and belly.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 4, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Most of the men I know do not like sagging breasts, or too large of breasts. They prefer more firm breasts. The men I speak of are not "Fat Admirers". So it's arguable a "Fat Admirers" trait / quality.



Most of the men I know prefer ... boobies. Size, shape, texture ... all secondary to what they are attached to (and the chance of attaching themselves to them). 

I've had very, very large 'uns, which I had surgically reduced to a more manageable "C" cup, which were then reduced to a mere whisper of a suggestion of bewbies after weight loss. Men stared at my huge, huge breasts. Men stared at my average sized breasts. Men stare at the concave space in my chest wall that denotes the possible existence of breasts. 

Men like breasts. 

You, Susannah, have loverly breasts. I'm sure of it. 99.8% of all available men would think so too (and 100.3% of all gay women, but I digress). You need to grab those sagging funbags of flesh and kiss 'em. Just coz you can  And stop being so hard on yourself. Self-confidence is a natural aphrodisiac.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 4, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Most of the men I know prefer ... boobies. Size, shape, texture ... all secondary to what they are attached to (and the chance of attaching themselves to them).
> 
> I've had very, very large 'uns, which I had surgically reduced to a more manageable "C" cup, which were then reduced to a mere whisper of a suggestion of bewbies after weight loss. Men stared at my huge, huge breasts. Men stared at my average sized breasts. Men stare at the concave space in my chest wall that denotes the possible existence of breasts.
> 
> ...



Best ending ever!


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 4, 2008)

Susannah said:


> What do guys think re shape and firmness etc.? I tend to think they prefer firmer ones, no? Not too big, not saggy?
> Give me a guy's perspective here.
> Thanks


for me when it comes to breast, booty, and belly there is no such thing as too big. i dont mind em saggy either. i dont have a shape preferance but i prefer soft breast but they dont have to be.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 4, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Most of the men I know prefer ... boobies. Size, shape, texture ... all secondary to what they are attached to (and the chance of attaching themselves to them).
> 
> I've had very, very large 'uns, which I had surgically reduced to a more manageable "C" cup, which were then reduced to a mere whisper of a suggestion of bewbies after weight loss. Men stared at my huge, huge breasts. Men stared at my average sized breasts. Men stare at the concave space in my chest wall that denotes the possible existence of breasts.
> 
> ...




Thanks Traci.
Mine are actually very nice, very soft. There aint a damn thing on me that is hard.
Everything just wobbles and jiggles and wobbles and jiggles.
It is ok, so I don't have a porn star's breasts, I shall survive.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> It is ok, so I don't have a porn star's breasts, I shall survive.



What sort of porn stars are you referring to?
The porn stars with the large, plump breasts? The porn stars with the large, sagging breasts? The porn stars with the small, firm breasts? The porn stars with the large, firm breasts?

I'd go with what Traci said. Kiss 'em, baby. Wobbly and jiggly is a great thing to possess.


----------



## Tad (Mar 5, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Thanks Traci.
> Mine are actually very nice, very soft. There aint a damn thing on me that is hard.
> Everything just wobbles and jiggles and wobbles and jiggles.
> .



Oh. My. 

You do know how to stop an FA dead in his tracks, don't you? :bow:

Keep on saying things like that and there is going to be a run on tickets to Australia 

And to be on topic: yes, soft breasts are good  A fat woman who has larger breasts probably has soft breasts, as a lot of that size will be fat. In no way, speaking as an FA here, could that be considered a bad thing.


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 5, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> What sort of porn stars are you referring to?
> The porn stars with the large, plump breasts? The porn stars with the large, sagging breasts? The porn stars with the small, firm breasts? The porn stars with the large, firm breasts?
> 
> I'd go with what Traci said. Kiss 'em, baby. Wobbly and jiggly is a great thing to possess.


co-sign especially for that last sentance.


----------



## olwen (Mar 5, 2008)

It's been my experience that it just depends on the guy. I think too it depends on race to some extent. But my favorite are the equal opportunity lovers, the ones who like everything: belly, boobs, back, butt, thighs, arms, and soft skin - I've actually never been with a guy who didn't say anything about my soft skin. But really, what straight guy doesn't like boobs?


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 5, 2008)

olwen said:


> It's been my experience that it just depends on the guy. I think too it depends on race to some extent. But my favorite are the equal opportunity lovers, the ones who like everything: belly, boobs, back, butt, thighs, arms, and soft skin - I've actually never been with a guy who didn't say anything about my soft skin.  But really, what straight guy doesn't like boobs?



some of my friends. hell i got one friend that doesnt like breast or booty. he loves pancake butt and flat chest and he is black like me and the rest of my friends but its weird since its the first time i have ever heard another black man say that but different strokes for different folkes.


----------



## olwen (Mar 5, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> some of my friends. hell i got one friend that doesnt like breast or booty. he loves pancake butt and flat chest and he is black like me and the rest of my friends but its weird since its the first time i have ever heard another black man say that but different strokes for different folkes.



That's the first time i've heard of a black guy who didn't like bootie either. White guys yes, but black guys - That's just plain weird. but as you say, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## wrench13 (Mar 5, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I see a lot of rhapsodizing about bellies, thighs and asses....but I rarely see mention of the joys of a buxom bosom...
> 
> Just curious -- are FAs hardwired as a group to be less attentive to that region?
> 
> ...



Wrench loves boobs! Here is evidence! The bigger the better - who ever said more then a mouthfull is wasted has no imagination!


----------



## Caine (Mar 5, 2008)

Boobs are the ultimate eye candy, the jigglier the better, the bigger can be nicer, but the more jiggle to them the better.


----------



## imfree (Mar 5, 2008)

wrench13 said:


> Wrench loves boobs! Here is evidence! The bigger the better - who ever said more then a mouthfull is wasted has no imagination!



Duuuude, you've been blessed!!! That gal looks to be
100% WildWoman in all the best possible ways!


----------



## ucapaliuca (Mar 5, 2008)

Verily breasts are wonderful. But they're only a small part of a woman (no matter how big they are). Boobs are awesome, but imho brains are amazing.


----------



## Minerva_08 (Mar 5, 2008)

ucapaliuca said:


> Verily breasts are wonderful. But they're only a small part of a woman (no matter how big they are). Boobs are awesome, but imho brains are amazing.



I *dig* you. Guys who like a chick with brains are rare.


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 5, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> I *dig* you. Guys who like a chick with brains are rare.


i like a a woman with brains but a large number of the smart chicks i have met have are either still doing stupid things knowing full well the decisions they make or made were dumb and others were smart but use there intelligence for bad things.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 6, 2008)

gangstadawg said:


> i like a a woman with brains but a large number of the smart chicks i have met have are either still doing stupid things knowing full well the decisions they make or made were dumb and others were smart but use there intelligence for bad things.



I think I lost 50 IQ points just in trying to understand what you're saying here, Dawg


----------



## curvluver (Mar 6, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> I *dig* you. Guys who like a chick with brains are rare.



That's the main reason that I went after my last girlfriend (good choice as she's now my wife). 

_As an aside that she has wonderful big breasts was an added bonus_


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 6, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> I *dig* you. Guys who like a chick with brains are rare.




Brains are tricky things which should only be fondled by those who've successfully completely six years of medical school. Then again, there are a lot of guys out there who need lessons on the proper handling of breasts too, come to think of it...


----------



## ucapaliuca (Mar 6, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> I *dig* you. Guys who like a chick with brains are rare.



I always thought that was strange, I hope that most any guy would realize that a smarty gal is much preferable to the opposite. Watch Kenneth Branagh's "Much Ado about Nothing" wherein Beatrice is shown to be significantly more desirable than Hero despite their relative busts. 

(On a tangent also watch it because the actor who plays Claudio ended up as Hugh Laurie's friend Dr. Wilson on House).


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 6, 2008)

everybody needs a bosom for a pillow,

oh and I love much ado about nothing, "KA KAWW" we studied it in media as we had to cover some english lit, I love reeves as the totally wooden john the bastard


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2008)

IrishBard said:


> I am a bit of a breast man, but i also like belly and butt, so i generally prefer the apple figure.




How YOU doing? :wubu::wubu:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Mar 6, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I see a lot of rhapsodizing about bellies, thighs and asses....but I rarely see mention of the joys of a buxom bosom...
> 
> Just curious -- are FAs hardwired as a group to be less attentive to that region?
> 
> ...



There are a lot of FAs in here who love breasts. If you go to the Fat Sexuality Board, you will find a recent thread about lovely big breasts.

I've been a breast man since I was 11 or 12. I love BBWs of all shapes, but especially hourglass.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2008)

I love my boobs......:wubu: :batting:


----------



## gangstadawg (Mar 6, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I think I lost 50 IQ points just in trying to understand what you're saying here, Dawg


ok let me clarify. i know some smart women that are still doing stupid thing or making stupid decisions while knowing and understanding the decisions they are making are stupid. 

basically im saying about some of the intelligent women i know is smart enough to know the decision they are making is stupid or a really bad idea yet still dumb enough to still do it.

and about some of the other intelligent women i know use there intelligence in negative ways.


----------



## Chuggernut (Mar 6, 2008)

Why are a woman's breasts like toy trains? Ther were origionally meant for children, but eventually men get to play with them as well.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love my boobs......:wubu: :batting:



We do too GREE-nie...


----------



## runnerman (Mar 10, 2008)

Yep, count me in as an avid admirer of an ample female bosom. Always have been. The moment when round, full breasts are freed from a brassiere is a magnificent moment indeed.

And bellies. Soft bellies are great, too. There's a sense of lushness and, oh, temptation that curves in front convey that makes me shake my head in wonder at the beauty of the female form.

Geez, that sounds mighty pretentious! Get the hook! (But you asked, Lala.)

O'course, that doesn't mean that I don't admire a woman's shapely legs and derriere as well . . .


----------



## furious styles (Mar 10, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> everybody needs a bosom for a pillow,
> 
> oh and I love much ado about nothing, "KA KAWW" we studied it in media as we had to cover some english lit, I love reeves as the totally wooden john the bastard



oh snap, a cornershop quote? brimful of asha

and, as it were, i agree.


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 17, 2008)

There should be a Joe Walsh song playing in the background of this thread


----------



## kanskfish (Mar 17, 2008)

And here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=linuwE1k75o


----------



## dm35609 (Mar 17, 2008)

My wife often refers to me as a boob. Does that count?


----------



## biackrlng (Mar 17, 2008)

now thats creative and too funny


----------

